# Bericht: Cebit wird eingestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bericht: Cebit wird eingestellt*

						Wie Heise.de unter Berufung auf die Hannoversche Allgemeine Zeitung berichtet, soll die Cebit eingestellt werden. Schon die für Juni 2019 geplante IT-Messe soll nicht mehr stattfinden. Aktuell bemühen wir uns darum, eine Bestätigung durch die Deutsche Messe zu erhalten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bericht: Cebit wird eingestellt*


----------



## S754 (28. November 2018)

Oha, das ist krass. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Finde ich schade, da ich gerade die Woche noch meine Urlaubspläne für nächstes Jahr durchgegangen bin und wieder auf die Cebit wollte.


----------



## empy (28. November 2018)

Schon abgefahren. Aber vielleicht reichen die Innovationen einfach nicht mehr aus? In den letzten Jahren war es ja doch oft immer nur ein bisschen mehr vom gleichen. Revolutionäres gibt es ja immer weniger.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2018)

empy schrieb:


> Schon abgefahren. Aber vielleicht reichen die Innovationen einfach nicht mehr aus? In den letzten Jahren war es ja doch oft immer nur ein bisschen mehr vom gleichen. Revolutionäres gibt es ja immer weniger.



Denke es ist eine Mischung aus hohen Kosten, sinkender Nachfrage und dem wechsel der Zeit. Messen sind letztlich ein Relikt aus dem vergangenen Jahrhundert. Heutzutage hat jeder eine Plattform um sein Produkt weltweit vorzustellen.
Da lohnt es wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht mehr. Heutzutage haben Firmen die billigste Werbung überhaupt. Paar Testgeräte gehen raus an überbewertete "Youtube-Influencer" und fertig ist der Salat.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. November 2018)

Anderen Messen (Computex, CES, E3, Gamescom) geht es blendend.
In Hannover war man aber der Meinung, denen nur hohe Standmieten entgegen zu setzen. So wurde die Cebit von der Leitmesse zur Randveranstaltung.


----------



## empy (28. November 2018)

Es ist immer wieder schön, wenn irgendwer meint, er könnte alles verlangen, ohne mehr zu leisten, weil er so eine gute Position hat und dann damit auf die Schnauze fällt. Passiert leider viel zu selten.


----------



## Ripcord (28. November 2018)

Dann ist ja jetzt wieder Platz für die wesentlich bessere Cebit Home  

Die normale Cebit war schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr das wofür man gerne den Stress auf sich genommen hat. Das fing alles mit den kostenlosen eTickets an als die ganzen respektlosen langfinger-Kids die Hallen gestürmt haben.

Die Verantwortlichen haben es einfach nicht gebacken bekommen etwas draus zu machen und sollten dafür hart bestraft werden! Aber eines ist sicher, mit leeren Taschen verlässt kein hohes Tier das Messegelände...


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (28. November 2018)

DIe Konsumenten auszuschließen war richtig dumm. Die Cebit war genial früher.


----------



## Edelhamster (28. November 2018)

Naja, irgendwo überrascht mich die Meldung nicht so sehr. Weiß auch gar nicht welchen Fachbesucher es zur Cebit zuletzt noch groß hingezogen hat!? Mein es wurde größtenteils doch nur noch Unterhaltung geboten, oder?
Die letzten Jahre war die Hannover Messe aufjedenfall auf dem Vormarsch und wenn hier dann Teile der Cebit mit reinkommen finde ich das sehr passend. 

Nehme an die E3 verliert gegenüber der Gamescom in den nächsten Jahren auch immer mehr.
Zur Turing-Präsentation waren die Amis da dieses Jahr so geil in ihren ganzen Streams und Berichterstattungen. Nach dem Motto, "ey dude, E3 ist ziemlich geil, oder? Aber hasse eigentlich gesehen wie krass die Gamescom ist? bestimmt 10 x größer^^"


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. November 2018)

Komplett ausgeschlossen hat man Konsumenten nie, im Gegenteil: Die Besucherzahlen wurden jahrelang mit Gratistickets für die Massen aufgepeppt. Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, wie ich als freier Redakteur zwei Freikarten von PCGH weitergereicht bekommen habe, die eine Registrierung erforderten. Ein Jahr später haben ich und meine Freundin als registrierte "Fachbesucher" dann jeder fünf weitere, übertragbare Gratistickets bekommen.

Aber trotz der Busladungen voller Schüler hatten die für Endkunden interessanten Hersteller zunehmend weniger Lust, riesige Summen auf den Tisch zu legen. Neuvorstellungen konnte man genausogut/besser auf der CES zeigen und die Cebit wurde damit zu einer reinen EU-Werbeveranstaltung. Dafür war sie aber viel zu teuer weil die Hannover Messe GmbH sich als DER internationale Meeting-Point für die Branchengrößen sah und wohl Preise verlangt hat, bei denen man sich zwar 2 m × 1 m für Stuhl und Tischchen in der China-Ecke leisten konnte, aber nicht 20 m × 10 m Ausstellungsfläche für ein Grafikkarten-Line-Up.

Ich bin 2016 und 2017 jedenfalls nur zu einem Treffen außerhalb der Gesprächsecken des Planet Reseller – und das war in einem Cafe mit Vertretern eines Herstellers, der gar keinen eigenen Stand hatte. Aber ausgestellt, gar für Endkunden hat keiner der Hersteller mehr. Ein Tisch, die deutschen/EU-PR-Mitarbeiter und ein paar Highlights der aktuellen Produktpalette an der Wand dahinter. Asus hatte einmal wenigstens 4-5 Notebooks aufgestellt – aber mit so wenig Freifläche drum herum, dass der Stand für Publikumsverkehr unbrauchbar war. 2018 sind die meisten Hersteller dann überhaupt nicht mehr gekommen – wenige Tage nach der Computex und parallel zur E3 war eine Messe in Deutschland nicht nur überflüssig, es fehlte auch schlicht an freiem Personal.


----------



## beastyboy79 (28. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Anderen Messen (Computex, CES, E3, Gamescom) geht es blendend.
> In Hannover war man aber der Meinung, denen nur hohe Standmieten entgegen zu setzen. So wurde die Cebit von der Leitmesse zur Randveranstaltung.



Ich glaub Du hast den MWC in Barcelona vergessen. 

Der Neckbreaker für die Cebit war die Absage an die Mobilfunkhersteller und Zwischenhändler, diese sind dann nach Barcelona abgewandert und wollten auch nicht wiederkommen. Zumal das Thema Mobile doch arg mit dem Thema IT verknüpft ist.


----------



## loco30 (28. November 2018)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> DIe Konsumenten auszuschließen war richtig dumm. Die Cebit war genial früher.



So ist es.

"Alle" wollten die Endkunden nicht haben.

Aber schlussendlich, sind die die ein Austellung, usw. am leben erhalten.
Sehr wahrschenlich >90% alle Endkunden haben Eintritt bezahlt, und ein Teil davon noch Verpflegung. Währen Fachbesucher, >90% vermutlich eingeladen worden sind (das heiss gratis und ohne kosten) und dabei wahrscheinlich die Verplegung offeriert. Klar, finde nicht schlecht, aber so kommt kein Geld rein um die Veranstaltung zu pflegen.

Dann um das zu kompensieren, muss man die Preise, vor allem die m2- und Stand-Preise erhöhen, und das wollen/können die Firmen, vor allem die kleinere, nicht zahlen.

Deshalb war abzusehen dass so etwas passiert.

Trotzdem schade, denn ich wäre gern wieder mal gegangen.


----------



## h_tobi (28. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Anderen Messen (Computex, CES, E3, Gamescom) geht es blendend.
> In Hannover war man aber der Meinung, denen nur hohe Standmieten entgegen zu setzen. So wurde die Cebit von der Leitmesse zur Randveranstaltung.



Zum Anfang war auch der Games-Sektor noch dabei. Also interessant für jedermann.
Man sieht ja in Köln, was da jedes Jahr abgeht.
Bin seit der Abspaltung des Gamebereichs auch nicht mehr da gewesen. Trotz Freikarten und damals 2,5km Anreise.

Aber die feinen Herren wollten die Normaluser lieber raus haben, damit man mehr unter sich bleibt.
Dazu die ständigen Preiserhöhungen usw. 
Ich habe mich schon länger gewundert, warum der Laden noch so "gut" läuft.


----------



## vfxworld (28. November 2018)

Schade drum, wenn ich mich so an 2000 rum erinnere, da gab es nach 18 Uhr bei Freenet und diversen anderen Ständen ne große Party mit Freibier und co. Entgültig starb die Cebit dann tatsächlich, als der Spielesektor wegbrach.


----------



## 4thVariety (28. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich bin 2016 und 2017 jedenfalls nur zu einem Treffen außerhalb der Gesprächsecken des Planet Reseller – und das war in einem Cafe mit Vertretern eines Herstellers, der gar keinen eigenen Stand hatte. Aber ausgestellt, gar für Endkunden hat keiner der Hersteller mehr. Ein Tisch, die deutschen/EU-PR-Mitarbeiter und ein paar Highlights der aktuellen Produktpalette an der Wand dahinter.




Die Realität sieht doch so aus, dass die Distributoren die im Planet Reseller waren, die letzten gewesen sind die mit Hardwareverkäufen noch Margen gemacht haben. Die Systemhäuser und vereinzelten Läden die sich dann dafür registriert haben um in den Bereich auch noch zu kommen haben doch keinen Nutzen von so einer Messe, die verdienen an der Hardware auch nicht mehr, weil es die Messe gibt und die Produktzyklen der Hersteller richten sich erst recht nicht nach der Messe. Im Jahr 2018 geht man auch nicht auf eine Messe, sieht dort eine Neuheit und bestellt die dann, weil man zurück am eigenen Standort dann plötzlich den neuen Renner hat, den jeder in der Stadt haben will. 

Schade um die Halle mit den ganzen Chinesischen Händlern die Europäische Distributoren für bizarrste Sachen gesucht haben. Aber selbst da fahren die deutschen Händler die solche Importgeschäfte suchen inzwischen lieber nach China zum Einkauf. Und auf Aliexpress gibts das ohnehin alles das ganze Jahr und nicht nur eine Woche lang in Hannover.


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2018)

Auf der einen Seite traurig, auf der anderen Seite hat man bei der Cebit einfach viel zu viel falsch gemacht. Die Anfänge waren trotzdem sehr geil. Ich war 12 Jahre alt und habe mir die Nase an Glaskästen plattgedrückt, wo Festplatten und Magnetspeicher in Schuhkartongröße ausgestellt wurden. Die Preise dafür waren astronomisch hoch und für Normalsterbliche nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. November 2018)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> DIe Konsumenten auszuschließen war richtig dumm. Die Cebit war genial früher.



Ansichtssache.
War glaube ~1998 da.
War zwar cool das man mit dem Ticket Bus&Bahn nutzen konnte aber sonst recht dröge.
Gab zwar (Gratis)Budget-Spiele aber keine neuen Infos.
Egal ob HW oder SW => nichts neues.


----------



## pizzazz (28. November 2018)

die cebit war das letzte jahrzehnt das reinste trauerspiel.

bleibt zu hoffen, dass der industriemesse in hannover nicht das gleiche schicksal bevorsteht - deren niveau ist letztes jahr erschreckend weit nach unten gelegt worden, hoffentlich sitzen da nicht dieselben deppen als entscheider.


----------



## DKK007 (28. November 2018)

Schade. Wobei für Consumer die IFA die letzten Jahre eh interessanter war.


----------



## danomat (28. November 2018)

kann mich auch noch früher dran erinnern, als ich jeden tag sehnlichst auf die 3sat cebit news gewartet hab.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2018)

Klutten schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite traurig, auf der anderen Seite hat man bei der Cebit einfach viel zu viel falsch gemacht. Die Anfänge waren trotzdem sehr geil. Ich war 12 Jahre alt und habe mir die Nase an Glaskästen plattgedrückt, wo Festplatten und Magnetspeicher in Schuhkartongröße ausgestellt wurden. Die Preise dafür waren astronomisch hoch und für Normalsterbliche nicht erreichbar.



aber die erwähnten gratisspiele haben den besuch immer lohnenswert gemacht  anfangs sogar noch auf disketten, später auf cd´s. meist irgendwelche click and point andventure von irgendwelchen umweltvereinen etc....immer mit weltverbesserungscharakter.... in dem einen spiel hat man dann brav umweltsünder entlarvt usw. daran erinner ich mich noch


----------



## XXTREME (28. November 2018)

empy schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder schön, wenn irgendwer meint, er könnte alles verlangen, ohne mehr zu leisten, weil er so eine gute Position hat und dann damit auf die Schnauze fällt. Passiert leider viel zu selten.



Stichwort Intel und mit kleinen Abstrichen Nvidia .


----------



## heizer_berlin (28. November 2018)

Ist doch logisch. Diejenigen die wirklich Fanboys dieser Messe waren sind erstens mitgealtert, informieren sich dann schneller übers Netz oder haben schlicht keine Zeit und lust mehr sich den Stress anzutun.
Und ein nicht unerheblicher Teil wäre in der zeit vor Gamescom, E3 oder sonst irgendeiner Games/ Gametech Messe wohl zur CeBIT gegangen, das müssen Sie ja nun nicht mehr.

Die Erde dreht sich weiter und das wird nicht das letzte "Wahrzeichen" gewesen sein was durch den Wandel der Zeit fällt. 
Die ITB z.B. ist für mich als Hauptstadtbewohner eurasisch gesehen völlig überflüssig.


----------



## coolbigandy (28. November 2018)

danomat schrieb:


> kann mich auch noch früher dran erinnern, als ich jeden tag sehnlichst auf die 3sat cebit news gewartet hab.


ach ja "neues" auf 3sat hab ich immer gern gesehn.


----------



## Quake2008 (28. November 2018)

Die gab es noch. Hatte ewig nichts mehr von der Cebit gehört.


----------



## Terracresta (28. November 2018)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Die gab es noch. Hatte ewig nichts mehr von der Cebit gehört.


 
Jap, mein Kollege hat sogar ein Einladungsschreiben für die Messe bekommen, da er da mal vor Jahren, mit seiner alten Firma mit nem Stand vertreten war.

Vielleicht kommt sie ja irgendwann wieder. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, strauchelte die E3 auch mal für ne Weile. Anderseits gibt es die ECTS auch nicht mehr.


----------



## PCTom (29. November 2018)

heizer_berlin schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch. Diejenigen die wirklich Fanboys dieser Messe waren sind erstens mitgealtert, informieren sich dann schneller übers Netz oder haben schlicht keine Zeit und lust mehr sich den Stress anzutun.
> Und ein nicht unerheblicher Teil wäre in der zeit vor Gamescom, E3 oder sonst irgendeiner Games/ Gametech Messe wohl zur CeBIT gegangen, das müssen Sie ja nun nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Erde dreht sich weiter und das wird nicht das letzte "Wahrzeichen" gewesen sein was durch den Wandel der Zeit fällt.
> Die ITB z.B. ist für mich als Hauptstadtbewohner eurasisch gesehen völlig überflüssig.




Ich glaube das das Interesse der Industrie an der Messe gesunken, ist weil es andere Messen gibt die für den Handel interessanter geworden sind. Privatkunden wollten die auf der Cebit ja eh nicht mehr haben und die ganzen Neuerungen gab es nur noch hinter verschlossenener Tür. Ich war auf der letzten Cebit und musste mir einen Händlerzugang besorgen damit ich überhaubt an die interessante Hardware rankam, damit ich sie mir anschauen durfte. Die hatten aber nicht das geringste Interesse an Privatkunden von denen aber tatsächlich viele da waren, die natürlich enttäuscht waren nichts zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Die Cebit sollte von einer Privatkundenmesse zu einer reinen Indusstriemesse wandeln und das ging nicht auf. Anstatt aber wieder mehr auf Privatkunden zu setzen die dann für Umsatz gesorgt hätten, wird die Messe lieber eingestampft.... ohne Worte. Industriemessen gibt es interessantere, da konnte die Cebit nicht mithalten.


----------



## Cuddleman (29. November 2018)

Endlich gibts wieder normalpreisige und vor allem verfügbare Hotelzimmer! 
All jene, die in den Messezeiten, (trotz ihrer regelmäßigen Hotelzimmerbuchungen übers Jahr gesehen den Hotels den Löwenanteil erbringen), über hundert Kilometer vom Einsatzort ein Hotelzimmer buchen mußten, oder in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Brückenschläfer degradiert wurden, werden nach dieser Nachricht deutlich aufatmen.
Ich auch!
Leider wirds dann eine andere Veranstaltung geben, wie solche Heilmittelkonferenzen, bei denen Scharlatane mit gewieften Vorträgen, sich Zertifikate aneignen, mit denen dann ihre sogenannten Studien zur Wirksamkeit von Medikamenten, Behandlungen aufgewertet werden.
Noch schlimmer sind Konzerte die zu viele Fan's anziehen.
Die können doch Woodstock-mäßig im Freien kampieren und sind sich doch anschließend dann auch noch sehr nahe um nachzufeiern
All jene die tagtäglich auf Hotelzimmer angewiesen sind, bleiben dann wenigsten von bis in den nächsten Morgen andauernden Feierorgien verschont und können Ausschlafen.


----------



## PCTom (29. November 2018)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Endlich gibts wieder normalpreisige und vor allem verfügbare Hotelzimmer!
> All jene, die in den Messezeiten, (trotz ihrer regelmäßigen Hotelzimmerbuchungen übers Jahr gesehen den Hotels den Löwenanteil erbringen), über hundert Kilometer vom Einsatzort ein Hotelzimmer buchen mußten, oder in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Brückenschläfer degradiert wurden, werden nach dieser Nachricht deutlich aufatmen.
> Ich auch!
> Leider wirds dann eine andere Veranstaltung geben, wie solche Heilmittelkonferenzen, bei denen Scharlatane mit gewieften Vorträgen, sich Zertifikate aneignen, mit denen dann ihre sogenannten Studien zur Wirksamkeit von Medikamenten, Behandlungen aufgewertet werden.
> ...



Witzlos, würde es weniger Aussendienstler geben wären Hotelzimmer noch günstiger . Es ändert sich doch in Hannover nichts an den Hotelzimmerpreisen da Hannover ja noch Messestadt bleibt und jetzt halt eine andere Messe abgehalten wird. Die werden schon was finden für die Zeit wo die Cebit abgehalten wurde.


----------



## poiu (29. November 2018)

Ach ja die Cebit war dieses Jahr nicht mehr Vorort, schon 2017 war die CeBit tot. 
Der Terminwechsel war ok, aber welchen zeitpunkt man gewählt hat, das war mal wieder die Arroganz der CeBit Leitung pur und ein Hervorragendes Beispiel dafür wie man Jahrelang an denn Ausstellern vorbei die CeBit entwickelt hat.

Termin fast parallel zur Computex war auch Frechheit gegenüber den Mitarbeiter, kommen grade von computex sind platt und sollen nächste Messe machen. Ich weiß noch wie als der Termin 2017 bekanntgegeben wurde die alle dehnen den Vogel gezeigt haben, am besten war die Aussage " selsbt wenn ich auf der CeBit die gleichen neuen Produkte nochmal zeigen will, geht gar nicht weil die Sachen 100% noch im Zoll hängen. 



Die CeBit war nur noch ein Sinnbild für die Unfähigkeit der Messeleitung, Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge wurden seit Jahrzehnten gekonnt ignoriert und am Publikum vorbei gepfuscht

1. wusste man nie was man sein will Fachmesse oder Consumer Messe
Das Beste war als die Messe nur für Fachbesucher offen war und es trotzdem abgesperrte Bereiche gab für Presse, Händler, Sales .... die langen Gesichter hätte man mal sehen sollen, davon ist bestimmt ein Teil nie wieder auf die Messe.
Vorschläge wie im Ausland, x Tage nur Fachbesucher + y Tage für jedermann wurden auch nie umgesetzt.

Als Fachbesucher warst du teils auch genervt wegen den Menschenmassen.

2. Hat man erfolgreich alles verprellt das heute eigene Messe hat xD
Gaming ui ui da waren sich die Anzugträger zu fein für und das ist so kiddie zeug, das interessiert doch niemand.
Tja GamesCom verkündet immer noch wachsende Besucherzahlen.

 Mobil  & Co Verprellt, Barcelona war dankbar

 Distris haben die wohl auch verprellt, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen

Golem hat da guten Artikel 

Requiem zur Cebit: Es war einmal die beste Messe - Golem.de




coolbigandy schrieb:


> ach ja "neues" auf 3sat hab ich immer gern gesehn.



Neues stimmt und Computer Club die haben auch immer von der CeBit berichtet, letztere sind jetzt auch Youtube


----------



## Larsson92 (29. November 2018)

Die letzten Jahre war die Cebit einfach übelst langweilig. Man hat es sogar in der Stadt gemerkt, über die Jahre war einfach immer weniger los. Für mich war es irgendwie abzusehen.
Es gibt auch deutlich interessantere Fachmessen wie die IT SA.

2012 war die letzte wirklich interessante Cebit für mich.


----------



## aloha84 (29. November 2018)

Als Privatperson habe ich vor ca. 10 Jahren mit der Messe abgeschlossen.
Beruflich seit ca. 5 Jahren hat die Messe für mich jegliche Relevanz verloren......alles was ich dort Fachlich mitnehmen konnte, bekomme ich noch viel bequemer wenn die Firmen zu mir kommen und ihre Produkte vorstellen....ganz ohne Zeitdruck, Warteschlangen und/oder kalten Kaffee.
Die Cebit hat es einfach nicht geschafft sich zu modernisieren....und das ist ein Armutszeugnis für eine "Zukunftsmesse".


----------



## heizer_berlin (29. November 2018)

PCTom schrieb:


> Witzlos, würde es weniger Aussendienstler geben wären Hotelzimmer noch günstiger . Es ändert sich doch in Hannover nichts an den Hotelzimmerpreisen da Hannover ja noch Messestadt bleibt und jetzt halt eine andere Messe abgehalten wird. Die werden schon was finden für die Zeit wo die Cebit abgehalten wurde.



Ich bin beruflich sehr oft in Hannover unterwegs und habe dort eine Stamm Pension die sehr familiär und gemütlich gehalten ist. Sonst bekommt man das Zimmer mit Frühstück um die 40 Euro pro Nacht. An Messe Tagen wird daraus 125 Euro! Jedes mal kotzt mein Chef wenn es zur Messezeit nach Hannover geht xD


----------



## TheAbyss (29. November 2018)

Juchu, kein Stau mehr auf der A37!


----------



## empy (29. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Besucherzahlen wurden jahrelang mit Gratistickets für die Massen aufgepeppt. Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, wie ich als freier Redakteur zwei Freikarten von PCGH weitergereicht bekommen habe, die eine Registrierung erforderten. Ein Jahr später haben ich und meine Freundin als registrierte "Fachbesucher" dann jeder fünf weitere, übertragbare Gratistickets bekommen.



Kann man sich jetzt als Geschäftsmodell auch drüber streiten.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aber trotz der Busladungen voller Schüler hatten die für Endkunden interessanten Hersteller zunehmend weniger Lust, riesige Summen auf den Tisch zu legen.



Trotz?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. November 2018)

Trotz. Die Gratis-"Fachbesucher" der Cebit dürften eine ähnliche Mischung gewesen sein, wie die zahlenden Besucher auf der Gamescom. Für letztere reißen sich die Hersteller drei Beine aus, das wäre für erstere auch möglich gewesen. Aber nicht auf 5 m² und die Hannover Messe hat lieber große Teile der Hallenflächen abgesperrt als den Ausstellern den doppelten Platz zum gleichen Preis anzubieten. Und selbst dass wäre noch zuwenig gewesen, schließlich sind die Stände auf der Fläche und das Personal auch nicht umsonst. Auf einer Publikumsmesse sind die Aussteller Teil des Angebots und Besucher sind die Kunden. Die Cebit wurde aber als Fachmesse strukturiert (die zu diesem Termin niemand brauchte), auf der der die Aussteller die Kunden sind und die Besucher waren vor allem eins: Im Weg.


----------



## sebgerken (30. November 2018)

Ich war einmal auf der Cebit, das muss 2003/2004 gewesen sein. Als Privatperson war es zwar ganz interessant, aber ich wollte  danach auch nie wieder hin. 
100km Anfahrt, Ticket war damals schon nicht günstig, was essen muss man ja auch noch...
Das war einfach zu teuer und auch stressig, lohnte sich nicht. 
Aber die kleinen China Stände waren ja teils am interessantesten. Soll ja auch hier und da mal ein Stand vom Zoll zerpflückt worden sein.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der Gaming-Bereich sich umorientiert und eher auf der Nürnberger Spielwarenmesse o. ä. präsentiert. Für Nvidia ist das zwar nix, Sony und Nintendo passen da aber schon gut rein, evtl. sogar die ROG Serie von Asus. Das dürfte sowohl von der medialen Berichterstattung als auch von der erreichten Zielgruppe erfolgversprechender sein als Messen wie die E3 oder Computex. 
Von daher ist es um die CeBit nicht schade, "Presserummel" gab es über diese Veranstaltung in den letzten Jahren eh kaum noch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2018)

Spielwarenmesse Nürnberg?
Die kann ich mir zwar nicht einmal ansatzweise als Cebit-Ersatz vorstellen, aber trotzdem:
[X] Dafür

PCGH-Hausmesse ich komme!


----------



## Plasmadampfer (4. Dezember 2018)

1991 war ich dort als Red Sector Coder. Ich habe Dave Haynie und Carl Sassenrath die Hand gegeben am Commodore Amiga Stand. Am NeXT Stand habe ich Steve Jobs die Hand gegeben. Geile Würfel mit fetten CRT- Monitoren. Ich den NeXT Sticker am Hemd getragen. Teppichplotter gabs dort. Flokati einspannen und Papagei mit Urwald auf den vorher gebleichten Teppich drucken  Abends sind wir dann alle in Hannover in son Einfamilienhaus, die Szene, im Keller Disco mit Frauen und ab Erdgeschoss Copy Party.

Deutschland ist seit dem Bruch des Enigma Codes nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig, sukzessive bergab in der IT. Das wird jetzt allmählich honoriert. Da brauchen wir nicht zu weinen. Das man die CEBIT dicht macht entscheidet der Markt.
CES in Las Vegas. Die Hobbytronic in Dortmund ist einer Hundeausstellung gewichen. Die für mich wichtige Messe in Köln, so wie die damals war, hat sich immerhin zur internationalen Gamescom gemausert.

Cebit war doch am Ende nur noch eine Industriemesse: Wenn ich Fräsen und Drehen will, besuche ich die EUROMOLD in FfM.


----------



## colormix (23. Dezember 2018)

Die Messen Karten waren sehr teuer habe aber  nie dafür bezahlt .


----------



## Genel (9. Februar 2019)

Es gab einen kurzen Hype darüber aber selbst die Hersteller hielten glaube ich nicht sonderlich viel von der Messe in Hannover - entweder wurde etwas schon vorher in einer anderen Messe vorgestellt und in Hannover dann erneut oder gar nicht.


----------



## Flimaas (12. Februar 2019)

Naja, die Messe hat sich mit der Zeit halt auch langsam ins Aus geschickt.... neue Innovationen gab es kaum bis gar nicht, einzig der Kontakt zu deutschen Kunden war wichtig..... Und es hat sich ja auch zu einem Business-only-Modell entwickelt.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (24. Mai 2019)

Business Only. Als es noch die Hobbytronic in Dortmund gab, hat das alles noch Spaß gemacht. Heute vormittag war ich an einem Universitätsklinikum. Die Patienten stapelten sich quasi, weil eine HNO Einheit ausgefallen war. Schreiende Kinder mit Mittelohrentzündung, akut tumorerkrankte Patienten in der MKG. Mund Kiefer und Gesichtschirurgie. Nun die HNO Einheit ist von 1988 und Manager sagten, die ISOG liegt bei 1,87 €. ISOG=Instandsetzungsobergrenze, rein finanziell. Der Chefarzt Prof, Prof, Dr. Dr. R der MKG sagte auch zu mir, obwohl ich solche Geräte gar nicht betreue,  die Maschine muss gleich wieder funktionieren. Ich so, I'll see what I can do. 2 Printrelais für 3 Mark fuffzig im Sack auf dem Mainboard. 250 Voltas Wechsel 17A. Ich fix zum Conrad gefahren und 4 Relais gekauft. Zwei habe ich verbaut, zwei im Kofferraum.

Danach 600 Kilometer nach Hause gefahren. Job done.


Natürlich bekommt der Chefarzt eine neue HNO Einheit, das dauert aber ein halbes Jahr Minimum mit Ministerien, weil über 125.000 € das über die Ministerien genehmigt werden muss. Dann muss der ganze Scheiss auch noch bestellt, produziert und installiert werden.

Business halt und die jungen Burschen, tragen einen Master in Medizintechnik, wollen das Mainboard tauschen, es gibt kein neues Mainboard für die Maschine. Kriegen die also nicht hin, haben die via First Line Service versucht zu bestellen tagelang. Packen die jungen Medizintechniker nicht, kriegen die einfach nicht auf Kette 

In dem Zusammenhang. Was soll die Cebit hier noch, AVM Fritzen  Günter Freiherr von Bechtolsheim, Gründer von Sun Microsystems und CISCO Systems.


----------

